# 1987 Centurion Dave Scott Ironman Expert



## rcnute

With a tip of the hat to Sensei Hickey. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=162416&highlight=centurion+dave+scott

Picked this up on CL as I've been jonesing for a decent, older, not expensive steel 700c bike. It's in excellent shape for its age. And I found out that the seller is on RBR! Thanks again Albert.


----------



## abarth

You welcome. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Sweet...that is my favorite paint scheme too


----------



## TWB8s

Nice find. It made me think, what happened to all the Sampson Pedals that came on those bikes? The "L" shaped cleats sukced so we tossed them in the trash. they came on various Bianchi's too, like the LTD.


----------



## bane

I saw one of those recently in the same paint scheme built up completely with Shimano Sante white components. It was awesome.

They are nice bikes, I hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## tugrul

bane said:


> I saw one of those recently in the same paint scheme built up completely with Shimano Sante white components. It was awesome.


This one?


----------



## SystemShock

rcnute said:


> With a tip of the hat to Sensei Hickey. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=162416&highlight=centurion+dave+scott
> 
> Picked this up on CL as I've been jonesing for a decent, older, not expensive steel 700c bike. It's in excellent shape for its age. And I found out that the seller is on RBR! Thanks again Albert.


Nice! :yesnod:

I've always dug the mid-late '80s red n' white Centurions... the LeMans RS and Ironman models specifically.

Almost pulled the trigger on a LeMans back then, but opted for a Bridgestone 550 instead. Probably would've been happier with the Centurion overall... it fit me just about perfectly, but the 550 was on some kind of 'super sale', sooooo.... 

Funny thing is, recently I went hunting for a Centurion _again_, this time an Ironman, and almost pulled the trigger again, 'cept the doof who posted the CL ad mislisted the bike as being a 54cm, when it was really a 58. 

D'oh! :frown2:
.


----------



## gclark

I bought one for my brother this summer.he had cleaned it and serviced it up,New tires modern saddle etc.He is riding it alot,I rode it last week for the first time and i was impressed how fast it was!Very nice bike!
I think that with a little tlc they are still a great bikes.


----------



## carbonite

*dave scott master*

i have mine and that unit IS a fast bike. i can blast up hill on that rig and put in some strong attacks. it is really "stiff" feeling for a steel bike. it has really twitchy geometry which i like and as my bud put it,"it wants to go". he barrowed it while his ti bike was in the shop. i keep wanting to sell it, but then i ride it again and am like no way. not to mention that sucker is clean as a whistle. people are always complimenting on it and even have said that it looks brand new.


----------



## carbonite

also mine is the green and white Master version with the full 600 group.


----------



## lancezneighbor

My first "real" bike. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## racerx

*My Dave Scott*

here is my round town speedster. Lots of fun to ride and get plenty of comments and questions about it.


----------



## TWB8s

racerx said:


> get plenty of comments and questions about it.



Questions like "why'd you buy a bike too small for you?" (the seat's too high  )

I built dozens of those in the Dallas market. I should have bought one.


----------



## racerx

*Yes, the stem's too long too*

but you don't get many size choices at the yard sale. 

It gives me a crazy low front end like an old stealthy TT bike from those times.


----------



## carbonite

here's my unit. i always get excited about it when i see people talking about these awesome bikes. i changed out the biopace rings, i still have the original TURBO saddle in as good as condition as the bike.

<p>


----------



## keylin1994

I just finished repainting and rebuilding my 87 LeMans RS. Added a new headset, cartridge BB, dual pivot brakes and a bunch of other goodies. At this point the only things still original is the frame, derailleurs, cranks, and wheels. This is an awesome bike and now that I am rid of the hideous black and yellow paint it suits my personality perfectly.

View attachment 193396


----------



## seiujohn

Just finished putting 600 tricolor group on my 1987 ironman expert. Had to share.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

seiujohn said:


> Just finished putting 600 tricolor group on my 1987 ironman expert. Had to share.


Shimano 600 was/is good stuff. :thumbsup: Used that myself for a few years.


----------



## brewster

Looks very fitting with 600. Most of them I remember had 105 or 600. Classic!


----------



## MEQ

Hey all,

So i just picked up a Ironman Dave Scott Expert (Shimano 105). After doing a bit of research, it seems that the bike is 100% original with not one thing changed. It's pretty dusty but seems to be in really good condition. I believe its a 51CM to 53CM (not sure exactly), and it is the red and white color scheme just like the one on this thread. I am trying to figure out whether i should sell the bike and make some money, or if i should give it to my girlfriend (it might be a tiny bit big for her).

I was hoping someone could tell me what the bike would be worth?? Everything is in great working condition. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!
MEQ is online now Add to MEQ's Reputation Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## andyfloyd

MEQ said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So i just picked up a Ironman Dave Scott Expert (Shimano 105). After doing a bit of research, it seems that the bike is 100% original with not one thing changed. It's pretty dusty but seems to be in really good condition. I believe its a 51CM to 53CM (not sure exactly), and it is the red and white color scheme just like the one on this thread. I am trying to figure out whether i should sell the bike and make some money, or if i should give it to my girlfriend (it might be a tiny bit big for her).
> 
> I was hoping someone could tell me what the bike would be worth?? Everything is in great working condition. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!
> MEQ is online now Add to MEQ's Reputation Report Post Edit/Delete Message


I would say its worth 200-300 depending on the market in your local area. I have seen really nice DS's go for 400-450 on ebay but on CL expect to get around 250-300. Its a really nice bike though and if I was you I would hang onto it unless it doesnt fit you or your GF.


----------



## MEQ

andyfloyd said:


> I would say its worth 200-300 depending on the market in your local area. I have seen really nice DS's go for 400-450 on ebay but on CL expect to get around 250-300. Its a really nice bike though and if I was you I would hang onto it unless it doesnt fit you or your GF.


Thanks a lot for the reply. I guess i'll be holding on to it.. Its definitely too small for me, and its a tiny bit too big for my girlfriend but I'll see if she feels semi-comfortable riding it. if not, then I'll sell it. Thanks you!!


----------



## SteveOz1

All this talk of Centurions got me going... My bikes always seem to be going through some wrenching stage... hence the lack of bar tape... I kept the 7 speed Shimano 600 drivetrain but installed 7 speed RSX shifters. The wheels are MA40 laced to some really cool Mavic 601 cartridge bearing hubs with a 7 speed freewheel - I have the original fork but put in this "generic' threaded one - it has a longer steerer tube allowing me get to the stem "up" a little higher (I'm not as svelt as I once was ...)


----------



## Charl55es

I am trying to figure out whether i should sell the bike and make some money


----------



## [email protected]

I just pulled my old 1987 expert out of the garage. It was quite rusted so I am in the process of restoring it. Quite a project but I loved that bike. Road some good races withit. I have the white finished and taped off and one light coat of red on. Cant wait to get it back in shape. 600 group looks like new and replaced the shimano headsets with a great American Classic. So much smoother without the wear in groove. The red looks too light but that is my phone camera. It actually matches very well.


View attachment 276771
View attachment 276772
View attachment 276773
View attachment 276770
View attachment 276774


----------



## icemonkey

View attachment 276968
View attachment 276969
View attachment 276970
View attachment 276971
View attachment 276972


Heart broken I had to sell her, simply too big for me. Went to a good home though.


----------



## Safari

Hi im totally new at this community, im from Medellin, Colombia and today i had the lucky to find a Centurion Le Mans rs in excellent shape, ill be uploading better pictures of it but i just couldn´t wait to show it to someone who really apreciate this finding, and for 50 bucks it was a gift i think, with original shimano light group and everything in godd shape, it only needs a wash and little details , sorry for my poor english  
By the way, i don´t know wich yaer model it is, how can i find the date?
View attachment 278801
View attachment 278802
View attachment 278803
View attachment 278804
View attachment 278805


----------



## josephr

haha!!! My first set of clipless pedals was the Sampsons....I bought them as they were a lot less expensive and gave 5 degrees of play which was a big deal back then..damn they sucked!!!
I busted a cleat on a MS-150 ride...the support wagon let me borrow a set of Look style pedals and the cleats were the red ones that had a little sway in the them. I had to give the pedals back but they let me keep the cleats! I still use them with my old school 105 pedals!
Thanks for the great memory!!!


----------



## Safari

I can not date my bike yet, someone who could help me a little, i saw some dating tips but my serial number doesn't match, it says KL590995 under the bottom bracket, i think it is about 86 model, with shimano light group set.

It is the bike that appears on the reply above this one, the one in red/white/red pattern


----------



## rockhoppernc

Hi all, here is my Centurion Pro Tour 21 speed.


----------

